# New 10 gallon setup...new fish advice



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello all!

Unfortunately an accident happened that caused the tank to crack and all the glowlight tetras that were inside the 10 gallon tank died on different days. I don't know if it was stress or if one of the fish were sick. They just suddenly died without me noticing any visible illness = (.

So I want to set up the tank again (a new 10 gallon) for my nephew and I'm thinking between these options:

- 1 male betta (he wants a betta)
- 6 Peppered Corys
- 6 Amano shrimp 
- 1 nerite snail

OR

- 6 male guppies
- 6 peppered corys (my petco/petsmart only have peppered, emerald, panda, and albino cories)
- 6 Amano shrimp
- 1 nerite snail

OR

- 1 male betta 
- 6 (some community fish that won't bite the betta fin?...I don't know what to choose here)
- 6 Amano shrimp (my nephew loves these shrimps)

OR 

- 4-6 Harlequin Rasbora or Tiger Barb
- 6 cardinal tetra
- 6 Amano shrimps
- 1 nerite snail

I'm looking for colorful fish that swim in view and not hiding all the time. My nephew didn't like the gourami...so no gourami.

I'll add silk plants and try my best (and convince him) not to add ornament unless there are some that are safe (recommendations?). I'll add a new filter (the aquaclear line...the old one got broken and I used the standard filter that came in the kit). I'll be using the blue led light that came with the kit...I'll try to change it if it doesn't look bad the blue light with non glowlight fish.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

IMHO, doing a 10 gallon community tank is a great idea. But drop the shrimp and the snails. There are some great Tetra You may want to add, such as Head and tail light tetra. Blood fin Tetra. These stay small but are very vibrant, and Three cory's would be a good idea, Dwarf Rainbow fish, There are about 4 or 5 that do not exceed 2.5 inches. All of the ones mentioned make a good community. A couple of skunk loaches make for some fun watching.
It is not recommended for Betta in a community environment. Betta do better by them selves.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha! I can dump the shrimps (less scary-yuky to me when changing the decorations/plants).

I haven't seen head/tail light tetra. Neither the bloodfin tetra (that one looks cool) BUT I have seen Red Eye Tetras and tiger barbs...what about those?

I'm pretty positive I saw some dwarf like rainbowfish...I like those! And I think the ones I saw at petco were light blue or something similar...my nephew's favorite color is blue.

I dont think I saw skunk loaches at petco...but I can ask the employes if they bring can ship them here. I can also ask if they have skunk corys!

How many dwarf gouramis can I add in the 10g tank? Can I mix them with some pepper or panda coryes and some tetras and/or male guppies?

EDIT: I just saw how the dwarf gouramis look like when they get full size...they look like big bodyguards! Cool!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been known to crowed my tanks but that is for the experienced keeper. Dwarf Gouramis you could add two in a 10, along with anything you mentioned above with the exception of the male guppies. Gouramis are in the same family as Betta and love to tear fins on guppies. any type of fast moving fish would do well with them. You may want to think about the Tiger barb they tend to get aggressive. pepper and panda coryes are great in a community and fun to watch. Rule of thumb is 2 inches of fish need at least 1 gallon of water. so any small fish like Tetra and some barbs (barbs are in the the same family as carp) Madagascar Rainbow fish are beautiful and the dwarf rainbow very beautiful, there is a fork tail rainbow has yellow and black markings, If you can get these at Petco if not Here's a link to one of the best places to buy on line. www.thatpetplace.com. along with these recommendations Buenos Aries Tetra, glow light tetra, blue tetra, all of these are great community fish. Just make sure the tank is well planted and the fish have a places to hide and get away from each other.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

and if you still want a Betta for him I would suggest a Marineland classic 4 gallon tank. It comes with Tank LED Day/night lighting in hood, and filter (Marineland Penguin 100 Bio filter) that you would need to place a piece of Bio foam across the water return shoot to cut down the current. I use about a 3/8 inch piece cut as wide as the shoot and put a wide rubber band from the back of the shoot across the front to keep it in place. You can get bio foam at Petco fluval makes it in a 2 pack for their 204 -304 canister filters. Put some gravel in and buy a 25 watt heater (I suggest a Marineland visa therm adjustable and submersible heater. I have used this heater for years with out any problems.) Put in some plants and you have one great space for a beautiful betta. Check out the pricing at www.thatpetplace.com If you register as a preferred customer you get a 15% discount on each purchase. Their on line prices are some of the best. they ship world wide with no problems.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ah! I meant dwarf rainbowfish. >_<


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

10 gallon is way to small for peppered corys. Based on the choices you have get pandas, they stay the smallest of the corys available. Stick to a minimum of 4, but I don't know if I would do more than 5.

I wouldn't do a dwarf gourami in a ten. some are peaceful, most are not. If you want a gourami see if they have a honey available. They are peaceful and super friendly.

Be careful if you decide to get rainbowfish and make sure you find out the kind they are and make sure they stay small. There are some kind that are consider dwarfs that still get rather big. (at least for a 10g)

Skunk loaches get to 4 inches is size which is a bit too big for a 10

The rasboras would likely work, and if you like them see if they can get espei rasboras. They look almost exactly the same as harliquins but are smaller.

Amano shrimp get bigger that a lot of other dwarf shrimp so they are usually ok with fish, just make sure if you get them that you get a lid, they are jumpers


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I forgot to add. I believe my tap water is hard. Will it affect the fish I mentioned if the water is hard? 

I won't add gouramis. And probably neither dwarf rainbowfish...I read now that they need at least minimun 20 gallon tank = /.

I can add 4 panda corys to cover the bottom. I don't know if I should try and add 4 glowlight danios...the reason is because since the tank came with the blue led light and I bought the glowlight plants...it would weird have a glowlight tank without glowlight fish XD.

Or I can add in the upper space either male guppies or some livebearers?


----------

